# C2Motorsports: C2NER Handheld Programmer Bundle Package for 2.5l !!! $449.99



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

We've received a lot of questions lately about our new C2NER Handheld Programmer. A few questions many people are asking is what exactly does C2NER do and what does it come with? 

The C2NER Handheld Programmer can do many things. Primarily, it enables you to flash your own car without ever sending in your ECU!!! You're able to this because we send you the software through email, you then program the files it to your C2NER, plug it up to your OBD port and let it go!!! 

It seconds as DTC device as well!!! You can read and clear DTC codes that are stored on your ECU. Don't worry about cables, they are provided. 

The main question we get is *"Do I have to buy the C2NER and Performance Software?"* 
Previously we offered the C2NER Handheld Programmer for $249.99 with a buy one get one free software file. 

*Right now you can buy our C2NER Handheld Programmer ($249.99) with our Race File ($299) and our Street File ($299) for only $449.99!!!* 

The "C2NER" Package 

2.5l Performance Software: 2005.5-2008 
Features Include: 
- Rev Limiter set to 6800 RPM 
- Speed limiter REMOVED 
- 800 rpm Idle 
- DBW throttle body lag REMOVED 
- Decel lag REMOVED 
- Rev-hang REMOVED 
- Optimized AFR for smooth power 
- Cruising AFR optimized for fuel economy 
- Designed for use with Hi Flow catalytic converter 
- Designed for use with Exhaust Header 

*Consider Race File to account for Intake, Header and Exhaust* 
You can also choose was octane you would be using, what intake, and whether or not you want to delete the immobilizer. 

*Immobilizer Delete (+$100) 

*This package is available for: 
- 05-08 Rabbit/Jetta/NB 
- 5spd/auto compatible*


----------



## goshem (Jun 17, 2011)

Does this work with 2011 2.5 jettas?


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

goshem said:


> Does this work with 2011 2.5 jettas?


 05-08 only.


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

Kevin_FaKin_spLits said:


> what happened to the tunes for 2009+ models?
> i thought you guys did finish that stuff, why no handheld love for us guys with the newer cars


 im pretty sure they have the tunes for 09+, but the handheld wont work due to the same reason we have to be bench flashed and not port flashed, if im not mistaken 

i wish this option was available for us though, would make life so much easier :facepalm:


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

Kevin_FaKin_spLits said:


> geez how many different threads do you need to create for the same product?


 We will create as many threads as it takes to answer questions that the community has regarding our products....... :wave: 



Kevin_FaKin_spLits said:


> what happened to the tunes for 2009+ models?
> i thought you guys did finish that stuff, why no handheld love for us guys with the newer cars


 We offer 2.5 Software for all 2.5 equipped cars 2005-2012 

2005-2008 applications are capable with C2NER, visiting Authorized C2 Dealer, or sending your ECU to C2Motorsports 

2009-2012 applications require removal and bench loading of C2 Performance software


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

C2Motorsports said:


> We will create as many threads as it takes to answer questions that the community has regarding our products....... :wave:


 Lol, but there was no question.. and yes, by now its starting to feel.as spam.. 

Take it a little easier, and just update threads. ~20 new threads on the first day, and then more new threads on the second?? 


Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

thygreyt said:


> Lol, but there was no question.. and yes, by now its starting to feel.as spam..
> 
> Take it a little easier, and just update threads. ~20 new threads on the first day, and then more new threads on the second??
> 
> ...


 Fred, 

I'll make this quick so we don't clog up the Vortex with cross-talk. 
Not ALL questions are posts....we get asked a lot of questions through PMs as well, and those questions are pertaining to our products and our service. As a participating advertiser here, it is our responsibility to do the best we can by answering those questions. We will continue to post to these forums and answer the questions to our customer base. 

Respectfully, if you have issue with how we participate on these forums, I suggest that you take it up with the Vortex. If the Vortex feels that we are in any way overstepping, they have my number and they can call me. 

Chris 
c2


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

bunnyfufu said:


> im pretty sure they have the tunes for 09+, but the handheld wont work due to the same reason we have to be bench flashed and not port flashed, if im not mistaken
> 
> i wish this option was available for us though, would make life so much easier :facepalm:





C2Motorsports said:


> Fred,
> 
> I'll make this quick so we don't clog up the Vortex with cross-talk.
> Not ALL questions are posts....we get asked a lot of questions through PMs as well, and those questions are pertaining to our products and our service. As a participating advertiser here, it is our responsibility to do the best we can by answering those questions. We will continue to post to these forums and answer the questions to our customer base.
> ...


 :thumbup: BTW thats not me that posted above. It's either Fred or Bryan that made a fake account.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> :thumbup: BTW thats not me that posted above. It's either Fred or Bryan that made a fake account.


 WOW...that really adds VALUE to the forums :facepalm:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

C2Motorsports said:


> WOW...that really adds VALUE to the forums :facepalm:


 Well imitation is the greatest form of flattery. Sorry ahead of time for what might get said from that account


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i dont have a fake account. 

Thygreyt is the only account i have. good or bad, its what i use.. not only here but on all forums. 
-vwvortex.com 
-golfmkv.com 
-golfmk6.com 
-vwownersclub.com 
-vagscene.com 
-gulfcoasteuros.com 
-jettamkv.com 

you can always find me in facebook as well. 

i dont need to hide. 

btw, i am just noticing that the OTHER kfs has _


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> i dont have a fake account.
> 
> Thygreyt is the only account i have. good or bad, its what i use.. not only here but on all forums.
> -vwvortex.com
> ...


 Sorry then. The posts are just your composure. It can only be 2 other people then. I apologize.


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

Thank you C2 :thumbup: :heart: :beer:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Sorry then. The posts are just your composure. It can only be 2 other people then. I apologize.


 i would never post a "i-want-c2" type of post. 

not even on a fake account. 

its like a venezuelan saying: "she's so ugly i wouldnt do her drunk with someone else's d*ck"


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

On topic, what are the advantages off a immobilizer defeat?


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Wait, isn't there another one of these same posts right below, that for some odd reason, was asked to be locked...?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

SimpleStaple said:


> Wait, isn't there another one of these same posts right below, that for some odd reason, was asked to be locked...?


 Yes it should have been locked. We had our original price for our C2NER on that thread. That was before we decided to do our package deal!!!


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

SimpleStaple said:


> Wait, isn't there another one of these same posts right below, that for some odd reason, was asked to be locked...?


 We requested that it be removed in an effort to consolidate threads. 
Trying to not clog up the Forums


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> On topic, what are the advantages off a immobilizer defeat?


 The immobilizer defeat allows you to swap the ECU between cars. The immobilizer ensure that no one can hot wire your car or whatnot. You must have the correct key etc to start the car. When you delete the immobilizer you are able to switch the computer to different cars.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

C2Motorsports said:


> We requested that it be removed in an effort to consolidate threads.
> Trying to not clog up the Forums


 thank you.


----------



## Blitzkrieg'nBunny (Feb 11, 2007)

and i will be purchasing that, finally i has the cash and ill be able to flash it with out having my car down, and then when i get a sri i just gotta get an updated file, patients does pay off


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Blitzkrieg'nBunny said:


> and i will be purchasing that, finally i has the cash and ill be able to flash it with out having my car down, and then when i get a sri i just gotta get an updated file, patients does pay off


 Yes it does!!!! If you have any questions about what flash to choose or how the sri will have gains, let me know!! Thanks man.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2012)

thygreyt said:


> thank you.


 We almost forgot that fred works for vortex now and runs things here. :banghead: 

Welcome Kurt to the 2.5L forum, filled with hate and misinformed info.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

A buddy back home just picked up a '07 2.5l and he's itching for a tune. 
There's no C2 dealers in the area, back thanks to the C2NER he'll still be able to enjoy the software. 
I'll tell him to get on here and chime in once he's used the product. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> A buddy back home just picked up a '07 2.5l and he's itching for a tune.
> There's no C2 dealers in the area, back thanks to the C2NER he'll still be able to enjoy the software.
> I'll tell him to get on here and chime in once he's used the product. :thumbup::thumbup:


 Please do!!! We love hearing what people have to say about our products!!!


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

Can the CEL from a deleted EGR be tuned out with the hand held programmer?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Vash350z said:


> Can the CEL from a deleted EGR be tuned out with the hand held programmer?


 Unfortunately no.


----------



## Blitzkrieg'nBunny (Feb 11, 2007)

any way to tune out the SAI? i have a few more questions about the software, should i PM you or ask here, maybe take care of some FAQs?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Blitzkrieg'nBunny said:


> any way to tune out the SAI? i have a few more questions about the software, should i PM you or ask here, maybe take care of some FAQs?


 It will tune out the SAI. What are your other questions? You can ask here or through PM, doesn't matter.


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

Can you help a newb out? 

What are DTC codes? I'm guessing a trouble code. 

Concerning these features: 

- Designed for use with Hi Flow catalytic converter 
- Designed for use with Exhaust Header 

If you don't have these upgrades will it have an effect?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Albeezy36 said:


> Can you help a newb out?
> 
> What are DTC codes? I'm guessing a trouble code.
> 
> ...


 You can use the Street File if you do not have those upgrades.


----------



## Blitzkrieg'nBunny (Feb 11, 2007)

can i get street file with no sai reg headers and cat 93 oct. short ram intake underdrive pulley, then get the race, w/ headers, no cat (tuned out secondary o2) no sai, short ram, 93 oct., underdrive pulley, then both with the no limter, raised redline, smooth idle... then basically whenever ina comes out with their sri same race file but with the sri tune?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Blitzkrieg'nBunny said:


> can i get street file with no sai reg headers and cat 93 oct. short ram intake underdrive pulley, then get the race, w/ headers, no cat (tuned out secondary o2) no sai, short ram, 93 oct., underdrive pulley, then both with the no limter, raised redline, smooth idle... then basically whenever ina comes out with their sri same race file but with the sri tune?


 You can search on our site under 2.5l software to see what the Race file and Street file include. Both will work for what you are describing.


----------



## Blitzkrieg'nBunny (Feb 11, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> You can search on our site under 2.5l software to see what the Race file and Street file include. Both will work for what you are describing.


 Thanks, Kurt!:beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Our C2NER package is now on our site under 2.5l products!! Remember, for $449.99 you get the C2NER Handheld Programmer and 2 files of your choice. If you have any questions PM or email me. 

Check it out HERE


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

Whats the difference between a race file and a street file?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Vash350z said:


> Whats the difference between a race file and a street file?


 A Street File is suitable if you want to keep 100% of your OEM emission components. The Race File is suitable for use with headers, intake, and exhaust.


----------



## Blitzkrieg'nBunny (Feb 11, 2007)

boom just ordered, race 93 and sri file so when i get my sri i can pop it on and flash it and forget it- Thank you again Kurt for your help


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Blitzkrieg'nBunny said:


> boom just ordered, race 93 and sri file so when i get my sri i can pop it on and flash it and forget it- Thank you again Kurt for your help


 No problem man. Thanks so much.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

The C2NER is becoming more popular than we imagined. Don't hesitate, get yours today.

The "C2NER" Package


----------



## Blitzkrieg'nBunny (Feb 11, 2007)

just got my c2ner today, gotta burn up this quarter tank of 87 install my sai block offs and resistor and ill be trying it out


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Blitzkrieg'nBunny said:


> just got my c2ner today, gotta burn up this quarter tank of 87 install my sai block offs and resistor and ill be trying it out


Once you get it all going we would be happy to hear your thoughts on it!!


----------



## dirtydub33 (Nov 27, 2011)

on its way!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

dirtydub33 said:


> on its way!!!!!!!!


Great!!!


----------



## Blitzkrieg'nBunny (Feb 11, 2007)

i sent you my log Kurt im pretty sure its the right file, if not ill send the only other file i saved, maybe shoulda sent both..


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Blitzkrieg'nBunny said:


> i sent you my log Kurt im pretty sure its the right file, if not ill send the only other file i saved, maybe shoulda sent both..


Good deal. We will get that right out to you. Thanks.


----------



## Blitzkrieg'nBunny (Feb 11, 2007)

just a heads up to anyone buying this handheld and files, i sent c2 my files on tuesday night (after hours i think about 19.30) and my tune was sitting in my mail box at 11 thurs moring, awesome turn around time in my book!!! cant wait to load it (school and work are taking up all of my time right now)


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

This is some awesome ish, finally. I will be ordering asap, how long is this mega deal good for?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

5_Cent said:


> This is some awesome ish, finally. I will be ordering asap, how long is this mega deal good for?


There's not an expiration


----------



## sleeper247 (Oct 2, 2009)

Since I already have a tune. Will the C2NER delete the existing program and replace it with a C2 program? Also if I don't have one of the intakes that is listed on C2 website will it still be the same? I have a nuespeed intake.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

sleeper247 said:


> Since I already have a tune. Will the C2NER delete the existing program and replace it with a C2 program? Also if I don't have one of the intakes that is listed on C2 website will it still be the same? I have a nuespeed intake.


PM sent.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

If you have any questions on the C2NER or any C2 Motorsports product feel free to PM me.


----------



## dirtydub33 (Nov 27, 2011)

it came in today!!! put the disk in my computer and its empty and had no other form of directions


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

There may have been a chance an unformated instructional DVD made it into your package; if so, we apologize for that.
What is your email, and we can send a copy of the Instructions and C2NER interface software.


----------



## Blitzkrieg'nBunny (Feb 11, 2007)

used mine to flash my 93 race today, absolutely love it, now i need more parts for more power... awesome service, awesome product, c2 is the ish


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Blitzkrieg'nBunny said:


> used mine to flash my 93 race today, absolutely love it, now i need more parts for more power... awesome service, awesome product, c2 is the ish


When you decide to take the route for more power we would be happy to help!!! And we appreciate the compliments


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

For the ones that have bought the C2NER, how do you like it?


----------



## LukasBMF (Jan 31, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> For the ones that have bought the C2NER, how do you like it?


Yes I'm going to hijack this rather old thread rather than start a new one. I just ordered the C2ner a few days ago and was rather disappointed at the lack of reviews I could find to justify spending the 500 dollars. So I'll do the honors of reviewing it when it comes in. I have an 08. 2.5 with injen intake, underdrive pulley, and magnaflow catback system. Fortunately for me I also have access to a dyno. I'll try and post graphs later but add it stands with my current mods, I am making just at 162.4 whp (best run). So when I get my tunes loaded I will test first with my butt dyno before heading over for real numbers. What I can tell you now is that the company has amazing service and Jason (above) has more than gone out of his way to answer any questions about their product that you could even imagine. Including a casual conversation about the possibly of methanol injection in conjunction with his 93 octane tune. Amazing stuff. I can only hope their product is 1/10th as good as the service I have received even before getting my C2ner. 
More to come!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

LukasBMF said:


> Yes I'm going to hijack this rather old thread rather than start a new one. I just ordered the C2ner a few days ago and was rather disappointed at the lack of reviews I could find to justify spending the 500 dollars. So I'll do the honors of reviewing it when it comes in. I have an 08. 2.5 with injen intake, underdrive pulley, and magnaflow catback system. Fortunately for me I also have access to a dyno. I'll try and post graphs later but add it stands with my current mods, I am making just at 162.4 whp (best run). So when I get my tunes loaded I will test first with my butt dyno before heading over for real numbers. What I can tell you now is that the company has amazing service and Jason (above) has more than gone out of his way to answer any questions about their product that you could even imagine. Including a casual conversation about the possibly of methanol injection in conjunction with his 93 octane tune. Amazing stuff. I can only hope their product is 1/10th as good as the service I have received even before getting my C2ner.
> More to come!


Thanks for the kind words! I am sure we will be talking shortly. Anyone that wants to chime in on their experience, please do!


----------



## deeluxe01 (Jan 10, 2008)

*questions*

Jason, i am looking to purchase one for my 1999.5 gti vr6 i know i am in the wrong section but does the c2ner have to remained plugged into the ob2 port all the time in order for it to function i understand once the software is burnt on to the ecu if been coded but after coding does it remained plugged in?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

deeluxe01 said:


> Jason, i am looking to purchase one for my 1999.5 gti vr6 i know i am in the wrong section but does the c2ner have to remained plugged into the ob2 port all the time in order for it to function i understand once the software is burnt on to the ecu if been coded but after coding does it remained plugged in?


No sir! The only time it absolutely HAS to be plugged in, is when you are doing the flash or a read. Obviously if you are scanning DTC codes it will need to be plugged in for that as well. :thumbup:


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

"Right now you can buy our C2NER Handheld Programmer ($249.99) with our Race File ($299) and our Street File ($299) for only $449.99!!!"

did this promo end a few years back?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

le0n said:


> "Right now you can buy our C2NER Handheld Programmer ($249.99) with our Race File ($299) and our Street File ($299) for only $449.99!!!"
> 
> did this promo end a few years back?


Current pricing can be found on the C2Motorsports 2.5 C2NER Package page of our website.


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

^^ thanks...


----------

